# What Church Do You Attend?



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 9, 2005)

Without arguments on beliefs I'd like to know what Church you attend. I attend Old Fashioned Baptist Church in Murphy N.C.


----------



## bruceg (Feb 9, 2005)

*St. Joe's*

I go to St. Joseph's Catholic Church. Raised Protestant. Married a Catholic girl. Went to mass every sunday for about 7 years, then converted. 

I did find myself in a Methodist church parking lot the Sunday before last (on Dallas highway in Powder Springs - hi Tom!), but my youngest son noticed we weren't at our regular church, so off to Joe's we went.

I'll wander into that church sooner or later.


----------



## leadoff (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebanon Baptist in Butler, GA.  We are right next to Whitewater Creek.  Yes, we still baptize folks in the creek! (It's called whitewater, btw, because the water is freezing cold all year round.)


----------



## Uncle T (Feb 9, 2005)

*Looking*

Branch Davidian Baptist (Just Kidding)

We've been going to First Baptist Woodstock and was thinking we may join until we visited the youth group Sunday morning.  My wife and I almost fell out of our chairs.  I felt like we were in a night club and wondered if the other parents took the time to check things out.  I'll be sending the Preacher a letter cause he needs to know.

Uncle T


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 9, 2005)

Saint Brendan's   Catholic church...


----------



## ryano (Feb 9, 2005)

Uncle T said:
			
		

> Branch Davidian Baptist (Just Kidding)
> 
> We've been going to First Baptist Woodstock and was thinking we may join until we visited the youth group Sunday morning.  My wife and I almost fell out of our chairs.  I felt like we were in a night club and wondered if the other parents took the time to check things out.  I'll be sending the Preacher a letter cause he needs to know.
> 
> Uncle T



uncle t, sorry about your experience at FBCW........I know quiet a few good people from there and have even met Dr. Johnny once or twice..................send him a letter and let him know how you feel about things...........he strikes me as a guy that will definitely look into it.............it seems like a good church but its just way too big for me.......they probably have more people in a Sunday school class than we have for Sunday morning Service and that usually runs about 200 or so............

I attend a little ol country church Bethel in McCaysville Ga.....Independent since it was established but most of the members are baptist and our preacher is baptist as well


----------



## pendy (Feb 9, 2005)

The United Methodist Church in Fmt. Mn.

Went to the Ash Wed. Service and then to the council meeting.

Enjoyed every bit of it.

Pendy


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Feb 9, 2005)

I've attended First Baptist Church of Oakboro, NC my entire life.  It's a Southern Baptist church, but I consider myself really just Baptist.  I've been singing in the adult choir since I was 11 and am also in the Ladies Ensemble and Handbell Choir, and I've been keeping the nursery during Sunday School with my mom and grandmother since I was 16.  The church is my second home, and the one thing I'm gonna miss dearly, besides my family of course, when I move to Georgia this summer.        However, I plan on going back home to visit and attend church at least once a month, and Brandon and I have already been scoping out churches we'd like to visit when I move down there.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 10, 2005)

Both my wife and I were raised in a Southern Baptist church and we attend a Methodist Church now.   We aren't members of the church yet and we really are still looking around.


----------



## camper (Feb 10, 2005)

I am a member of Mt. View Baptist, Thomaston, Ga. We started out semi small but through the teaching, preaching, and praising of the Lord our church our church has really grown. Our Preacher can get a little loud and carried away but he preaches the word and only the word. Come visit if you are in the area.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Feb 10, 2005)

New Harmony Baptist in Cumming, Ga. Joined the church in January of 1995 after accepting Jesus Christ as my savior in December of 94. A good size church but it feels like a small country church. They allow me sing in the choir so everyone else will sound good.    

Larry


----------



## CharlesH (Feb 10, 2005)

I go to First United Methodist in Powder Springs; i have gone there since i was born.  Nice and small and ya can get to know everybody, just the way i like it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 10, 2005)

Westridge in Paulding.

Jim


----------



## Chandler (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Jim.  I go to Westridge also.  Which service do you attend?

Doug


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 10, 2005)

Bruce said:
			
		

> I go to St. Joseph's Catholic Church. Raised Protestant. Married a Catholic girl. Went to mass every Sunday for about 7 years, then converted.
> 
> I did find myself in a Methodist church parking lot the Sunday before last (on Dallas highway in Powder Springs - hi Tom!), but my youngest son noticed we weren't at our regular church, so off to Joe's we went.
> 
> I'll wander into that church sooner or later.


 Bruce - So close, yet so far  -- Bring him on in -- The kids have worship and small groups downstairs in "The Zone" - The youth hang out back in "The Grind" -- Most of the kids don't want to leave when it's over -- You'll have to decide about the adults though ...  Welcome anytime bro!


----------



## duckbill (Feb 10, 2005)

Clermont Baptist in... uuhhhh... Clermont, FL


----------



## dutchman (Feb 10, 2005)

Since 1991, Blackshear Place Baptist Church in Oakwood, GA. Which, by the way, will host an upcoming Sportsman's Feast (March 17), the details for which are posted on the Open Forum. Everyone's invited.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 10, 2005)

Ebeneezer Baptist Church. Cordele, Crisp County, Georgia


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 10, 2005)

I attend Lost Mountain Baptist Church. God has been good. With His help we are buiding a new sanctuary and Sunday School building on Dallas Highway. We will be just west of the intersection of Dallas Highway and Mars Hill Road. All are welcome any time. Give me a PM if you are going to visit and we can meet and sit together.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 10, 2005)

Chandler said:
			
		

> Hey Jim.  I go to Westridge also.  Which service do you attend?
> 
> Doug



seems to change every week that we get to go.  Most of the time it is the 10:30 service though.

Jim


----------



## RCCola (Feb 10, 2005)

Hebron Baptist in Dacula.


----------



## BULLDOG FAN (Feb 10, 2005)

Camilla First Baptist - Camilla, Ga.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 10, 2005)

First Baptist Duluth


----------



## beginnersluck (Feb 10, 2005)

Lamar Christian Church, Baldwin, GA.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

St. Valentines Catholic Church I've been going there since I was about 4 or 5


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 10, 2005)

*St. Lawrence in Lawrenceville*

Followed a priest there from Suwanee who then promptly left the priesthood  Been there for a couple of years.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Chandler (Feb 10, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> seems to change every week that we get to go.  Most of the time it is the 10:30 service though.
> 
> Jim



Man!!  I understand that is the one that is packed every week.
I go to the early one at 8:30.  I'll stand outside the gym with
a sign that says "Are you Jim Thompson" this Sunday so I can
find you.  There are several guys in the church that would like
to start a WR hunting club if we can locate some land.....that's
a problem.....everybody is looking for land....right!  Maybe one
day.  Look forward to meeting one day.

Doug


----------



## hpostelle (Feb 10, 2005)

Roopville Road Baptist Church in Carrollton, Ga. "A Place To Call Home"


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 10, 2005)

Beulah Land Baptist Church, Carrollton Ga.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Feb 10, 2005)

*Northstar Church*

I believe we were the mothership for Westridge. That's some nice land ya'll got off of Hwy 92.

Tell Jay McAnnally, Scott Morris said hello.


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 10, 2005)

New Hope Worship Center in Augusta. It is right on I-20 on the left as you are coming in to Augusta from Atlanta. Our services and archives are online at http://www.nhwc.org. I lead the band there and play keyboards and sax.


----------



## Bigslick (Feb 10, 2005)

my wife and children attend Cradle mountain baptist church
in lumpkin county
it's a country log cabin church located on top of a mountain
my wife says it's so peaceful that the deer even come out up there on sundays!
wonder if they make it to sunday school????


----------



## Derek (Feb 10, 2005)

Tabernacle International Church (non-denominational) in Lawrenceville, GA


----------



## huntfish (Feb 10, 2005)

Lawrenceville First United Methodist Church.


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 10, 2005)

HOPE CHURCH - Not _New _ Hope - Not _Old _ Hope - And, I certainly hope not _No _ Hope -- Just plain old HOPE


----------



## HayBurner (Feb 10, 2005)

We were a member of NorthStar until we moved to Ballground now we are a member of First Baptist Church of Woodstock.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Sharon Baptist*

in McDonough


----------



## StinkyPete (Feb 10, 2005)

I go to Northwoods Baptist Church in Tallahassee,Fl.


----------



## miktom (Feb 10, 2005)

Sharpsburg Baptist in Sharpsburg, Ga.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Feb 10, 2005)

First _Freewill_ Baptist  in Cairo.


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hayburner,

Is Jeb Wilson still the orchestra director there? If so, tell him I said hello. We went to college together. That boy can wail on a trumpet!


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 11, 2005)

*where  we go  and have gone //////////*

Grayson 1st  Baptist  ,  Grayson Ga.    ,  Chestnut Grove Baptist , Grayson Ga.
     Yellow River Baptist   five fork/ Lilburn                    w/t


----------



## OLE ROD (Feb 11, 2005)

New Birth Baptist Church, Hollywood ,Georgia.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 11, 2005)

We are members of Corinth Christian Church in Loganville.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 11, 2005)

Oak Hill Baptist, on New Hope Road in Lawrenceville.


----------



## BowArrow (Feb 12, 2005)

Methodist most of my married life. My wife and I joined the First Baptist Church of Statesboro June 2003 and were singing in the choir before we joined the Church. We waited until we were sixty-five to sing in a choir and have enjoyed every minute. The choir director selects a variety of songs from a country sound to old hymms. Some of the songs we sing could not be sung in some churches. Practice on Wednesdays is a blast. The choir has grown from twenty-five to one hundred and twenty-five in the three and half years he has been choir director. He has also formed a twenty piece orchestra. As in most churches, some of the members did not like the change from the old way of doing things. He (and I) believe the choir should be more of a worship leader instead of just singing a couple of songs.

He is also a great soloist. I have followed christian music starting around 1950 and have seen and heard many great singers but I had rather hear him sing than anyone. He acts out each song he sings. He recently sang ' Midnight Cry ' , one of my favorits, and it was well received by the people in attendance from several different churches.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Feb 13, 2005)

*Cross Roads Baptist*

I go to Cross Roads Baptist Church in Hartwell, GA.  

I also maintain the Web Site...   

Check it out HERE...
www.trycrossroads.com


----------



## sage954 (Feb 13, 2005)

*West Ridge*

Chandler : Jim

I attend West Ridge also. I usually go to the 8:30 service. If any of ya'll really would like to start a club, I would be seriously interested in putting in the necessary work and joining. It is hard to find a club or new hunting partners. It might even be possible to make into a quasi-ministry of the church, like the motorcycle riders and softball players have their groups.

Steve


----------



## Johnny Dahlonega (Feb 13, 2005)

Cumming First Christian


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Feb 14, 2005)

one_shot_no_mor said:
			
		

> I go to Cross Roads Baptist Church in Hartwell, GA.
> 
> I also maintain the Web Site...
> 
> ...




Hey One shot, you know Crossroads is over there in "Lavonyer".  

I attend Hartwell First Baptist. I've been a member all my life.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Feb 14, 2005)

*Bowersville...*



			
				Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> Hey One shot, you know Crossroads is over there in "Lavonyer".
> 
> I attend Hartwell First Baptist. I've been a member all my life.



Actually, we prefer to tell people it's in BOWERSVILLE!!!


----------



## Eshad (Feb 15, 2005)

We have been members at 1st Baptist Woodstock for almost 6 years.  Definitely much larger than any of our previous churches in Alabama, but once we got into small groups like Sunday School and Choir,  it got small really fast!  Great folks over there.

Uncle T, I know what you mean about the youth.  They split into high school and middle school.  My wife and I also had some concerns, so we decided to jump in and help, trying to really get an understanding of the heart of the program.  I now teach 8th grade boys in Sunday School.  I'm here to tell you, these boys need Jesus too!  We have boys from all backgrounds that you could imagine.  So I'm doing my best to put as much of God's Word into them that I can, believing His promise that it doesn't return void!


----------



## HayBurner (Feb 15, 2005)

Eshad,
I get the size question all the time about 1st Baptist Woodstock.
I just tell the people that they can make this church as large or as small as they want.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Feb 15, 2005)

North Point Community Church, Alpharetta, GA

for the lst 2 years. It is huge but, as said before, you can make it as small as you want it to be.


----------



## Eshad (Feb 15, 2005)

HayBurner said:
			
		

> Eshad,
> I get the size question all the time about 1st Baptist Woodstock.
> I just tell the people that they can make this church as large or as small as they want.




What I found was that at first, of course I didn't know anyone.  However, once we got involved, I am amazed at the number of folks I know!  Do I know everyone? Nope.  But, I probably know as many as I did in my last church, which was much smaller, so I guess it's relative.


----------



## HayBurner (Feb 15, 2005)

Slippery,
I love to hear andy speak. His teachings brought me to christ when he was the youth minister at the 1st baptist of Atlanta.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Feb 16, 2005)

Currently, I'm attending a First Assembly of God....      

I was tempted to become a baptist one time.....since the word says that "the dead in Christ would rise first!!!"       

Bandy


----------



## irwoodsman (Feb 17, 2005)

RCCola said:
			
		

> Hebron Baptist in Dacula.



me too!!

8:30 service and 9:45 i teach a preschool class


----------

